# dump/restore problem



## balanga (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm trying to follow a guide in Thread 11680

and get the following error:-



> dump -L0af - /dev/da0s1a | restore -rf -
> mksnap_ffs: Cannot create snapshot /mnt/tmp/.snap/dump_snapshot: /mnt/tmp: Snapshots are not yet supported when running with journaled soft updates: Operation not supported
> dump: Cannot create /mnt/tmp/.snap/dump_snapshot: No such file or directory
> 
> Tape is not a dump tape



Any idea what I've done wrong?


----------



## balanga (Mar 16, 2020)

Forget that. I ran the same command again without the above error... no idea why it didn't work the first time...


----------

